# GtkAda et Gtk+



## Tom45 (30 Janvier 2007)

Dans le cadre d'un projet Ada, j'ai besoin d'installer GtkAda. Mais pour installer cette librairie il faut d'abord ke j'installe GTK+.

J'ai d'abord essayé d'installer gtk en allant voir sur www.gtk.org. Mais j'ai vite arrêté vu le nb de librairies k'il faut installer derrière, c'est la cascade de librairies :rateau: 

Je voudrais donc trouvé un package Gtk+ compilé. J'ai vu plusieurs truc Fink, MacPorts...
Fink j'ai cru comprendre ke c'était moins bien qu'avant.
MacPorts impossible de trouver un lien de téléchargement.
J'ai aussi trouvé ça : http://developer.imendio.com/projects/gtk-macosx Mais là encore impossible de trouvé un lien de téléchargement et pas de commentaires.

Voilà, j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur la question. En gros quelle est la meilleure solution pour installer simplement Gtk+ sur OS X ?  

Merci


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2007)

Dans le cas de Fink comme de MacPorts (anciennement DarwinPorts), il te faut installer une base. Une fois la base en place, des commandes simples permettent de t&#233;l&#233;charger puis compiler des paquetages.
Pour MacPorts, par exemple, tu ferais : 
	
	



```
port install gtk2
```


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Janvier 2007)

moi aussi j'utilise MacPorts; les liens que tu cherches
http://www.macports.org/
mais toute la doc est encore là
http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/


----------



## Tom45 (30 Janvier 2007)

> Dans le cas de Fink comme de MacPorts (anciennement DarwinPorts), il te faut installer une base. Une fois la base en place, des commandes simples permettent de télécharger puis compiler des paquetages.
> Pour MacPorts, par exemple, tu ferais :
> Code:
> port install gtk2



bompi, je suppose que par "installer une base" tu entends installer Fink ou MacPorts ?
Si c'est le cas ca voudrait dire qu'une fois Fink ou MacPorts installer j'aurais plus qu'à ouvrir un Terminal et taper la commande : port install gtk2 ?

Sinon Thierry, j'avais déjà trouvé le lien www.macports.org sur le forum, et c'est sur cette page que je trouve pa le lien pour télécharger MacPorts  
MacPorts tu le télécharges, ou faut s'enregistrer sur le site et tu télécharges direct Gtk sur le site ?


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2007)

Tu vas p&#234;cher les sources de MacPorts ici.
Tu installes.
Et une fois ceci r&#233;alis&#233; [suis les instructions et n'oublie pas d'ajouter /opt/local/bin dans ton PATH.

Apr&#232;s, c'est comme je le disais : _port install gtk2_ par exemple, pour installer GTK2.


----------



## Tom45 (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci bompi, j'ai installé MacPorts.
Ensuite j'ai fait une recherche sur gtk, y a plein de truc, j'ai choisi d'installer gtk28, jpense ke c ca 

Ensuite j'ai voulu installer GtkAda, le configure s'est bien passé, mais à la fin du make j'ai eu une erreur

```
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: ../make_gtk.adb: Ada compiler not installed on this system
gnatmake: "../make_gtk.adb" compilation error
make[1]: *** [lib-obj/make_gtk.o] Error 4
make: *** [install] Error 2
```

Je comprend pa cette erreur pke normalement le compilateur est bien installé, j'ai installé GPS https://libre.adacore.com/

Bizar, Bizar


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2007)

Encore faut-il que le compilateur soit visible sur le chemin.
As-tu essay&#233;, dans ton terminal, de lancer le compilateur &#224; la mimine, histoire de v&#233;rifier qu'il est accessible ?


----------



## FjRond (31 Janvier 2007)

Tom45 a dit:


> Fink j'ai cru comprendre ke c'était moins bien qu'avant.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit moins bien qu'avant. Personnellement, je l'utilise depuis 4 ans, sans problème majeur autre que ceux évoqués en page d'accueil de fink.
J'ai également installé DarwinPort depuis, mais je préfère de loin fink pour deux raisons:
 la configuration des miroirs (avec port, certains paquets n'en finissent pas de télécharger, et je doute que cela vienne du fait que j'habite le farwest, la Vendée);
 les paquets virtuels qui permettent à fink de tenir compte de bibliothèques installées à la main ou par d'autres installateurs que fink; alors que je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour que MacPort m'installe AucTeX sans lancer une ré-installation intégrale de teTeX, par exemple.
Ceci étant dit, mises à part ces deux réserves, les deux fonctionnent bien.


----------



## Tom45 (31 Janvier 2007)

> Encore faut-il que le compilateur soit visible sur le chemin.
> As-tu essayé, dans ton terminal, de lancer le compilateur à la mimine, histoire de vérifier qu'il est accessible ?



Bon, j'ai mis à jour ma variable PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/gnat/bin. Ensuite j'ai tapé gnatmake dans le Terminal et il m'a affiché ttes les options de la commande gnatmake. Ca veut bien dire ke gnatmake est présent sur mon systeme, j'ai donc bien un compilateur Ada.

Sinon, j'ai été voir du côté de Fink, j'ai installé ca à l'air bien on peut faire à la fois en ligne de commande ou en mode graphique. D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que la commande utilisé est apt-get. J'ai un pote qui est sur Ubuntu et il utilise la même commande pour installé des librairies. Il m'a dit de faire *apt-cahe search gtkada* pour trouvé gtkada, mais ca ne me retourne rien, pourtant lui si  
Je comprend pa, comment fait apt-cache pour trouvé les librairies ? ca dépend du système d'exploitation ?
Une autre remarque, j'ai fait une recherche sur Gtk+ et il me trouve que la version la plus récente est la 2.4.9. Or, sur le site de Gtk, la dernière version est la 2.10 !
J'ai l'impression, que les liste ne sont pas à jour


----------

